# 4K 144Hz



## Xero_Fighter (15. Dezember 2017)

Hallo


Ein Freund und ich wollen einen 4K 144 Hz Monitor kaufen der IPS/VA  und HDR und G Ync hat.  Ich weiss das ASUS und Acer welche rausbringen aber wann und wie teuer ?  Wie viel schätzt ihr?  da wir das zusammen legen für 2 Monitore ist der Preis eigentlich egal.
Habe zwar hier zwar schon mal nach 4K gefragt, da standt das mit dem Freund noch nicht fest.  Ich schätze so 1.500€ ist der Preis realitisch oder eher nicht so ?


----------



## GandalfDerAlte (15. Dezember 2017)

Ja ich schätze auch so 1.500€ bzw bis 2K ungefähr. Da der Preis eh egal ist ist das ein sinvolle investieren von Geld . Weil son Monitor hat man ja 8 Jahre oder 10 Jahre wenns nen guter ist :


----------



## HisN (15. Dezember 2017)

Schau Dir die News zu den entsprechenden Monitoren an, da steht auch fast immer ein Preis dabei. Ganz ohne unsere Schätzung.


Gaming-Monitore von Acer: Predator X27 vereint UHD, 144 Hz, HDR und Quantum Dots - ComputerBase

Asus ROG Swift PG27UQ: Erster Monitor mit UHD bei 144 Hz, DP 1.4 und G-Sync HDR - ComputerBase

 Zu einfach?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Dezember 2017)

Es war mal von 2000 € die Rede. Ob das noch aktuell ist wenn die rauskommen ist die Frage.

Die andere Frage ist ob beide Geräte auch gut sind. Das werden die Tests dann zeigen.


----------



## santa-claus (15. Dezember 2017)

@ Hisn Die Leute lassen sich eben gerne von fachkundigem Personal beraten, als irgendeine News zu lesen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. Dezember 2017)

AOC bringt auch einen G-Sync HDR raus. Der wird bestimmt etwas günstiger als die beiden anderen großen A's. 

Aber dazu hätte man pcgh.de lesen müssen und nicht Computerbase


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2017)

Mich graust die Vorstellung, dass es bei einem Monitor von 2 Mille wieder zur Panellotterie führen könnte, dank extremsten Glow usw... 

Na ja, ich will ja jetzt auch nicht den Teufel direkt an den Wand malen und lass mich überraschen was passiert. Ich bin erst wieder dabei wenn es ein 32" OLED-Panel, in UHD mit 144Hz G-Sync und HDR gibt. Dann wäre bei mir wahrscheinlich auch der Punkt erreicht, an dem ich sagen würde: Der Preis ist mir egal 

edit: Da man ja träumen darf; an Stelle von UHD setze 8K


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Dezember 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Mich graust die Vorstellung, dass es bei einem Monitor von 2 Mille wieder zur Panellotterie führen könnte, dank extremsten Glow usw...
> 
> Na ja, ich will ja jetzt auch nicht den Teufel direkt an den Wand malen und lass mich überraschen was passiert. Ich bin erst wieder dabei wenn es ein 32" OLED-Panel, in UHD mit 144Hz G-Sync und HDR gibt. Dann wäre bei mir wahrscheinlich auch der Punkt erreicht, an dem ich sagen würde: Der Preis ist mir egal
> 
> edit: Da man ja träumen darf; an Stelle von UHD setze 8K



2020 kommen die ersten 8k Fernseher nach Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2017)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 2020 kommen die ersten 8k Fernseher nach Deutschland


4K ist nicht genug: Erster 8K-Fernseher kommt 2018 - CHIP
Sicher?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Dezember 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 4K ist nicht genug: Erster 8K-Fernseher kommt 2018 - CHIP
> Sicher?



Chip ist seit Jahren nicht mehr seriös aber die Meldung ist schon richtig. Ich wollte nur auf die Finale Version der 8k Fernseher eingehen, welche mal für 2020 angekündigt waren.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2017)

Was für eine finale Version?


----------



## ASD_588 (17. Dezember 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was für eine finale Version?



Er meint die ausgereiften versionen die dann ohne kinderkrankheiten sind und das dauert eben 1 - 2 jahre.

Wünsch euch noch einen schönen 3ten Advent!


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2017)

Sowas gibt's?
Dann gibt es selbst von FHD noch keine finale Version.


----------

